# ouch! I ache!!!



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Last night I had a curry and two glasses of wine and today I can hardly move. I didnt sleep too well probably because of the enormous pile of food I ate but I dont ususally feel this bad....could it have been the alcohol?I can hardly stand up straight and no way can I get my arms above my shoulders. Tis weird. I dont usually drink more than half a glass so Im blaming the red wine for this situation....dont say I have to give it up!!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Sorry to hear your hurting today britchick







I think depending on what stage you are in your CFS/ME does effect your tolerance for alcohol. For the first two years of my current bout one glass of wine would make me want to vomit and I would feel dreadful the next day - tired achey and washed out (but hey thats nothing new with the old ME/CFS)







As time has gone on and I have progressed on to partial recovery..I can tolerate alcohol a whole lot better - but it still does make me ache the next day. I think the key is try a little and see how you go. If you must drink do it in moderation. Try yourself on one glass and see how you go. Or mix with tonic/soda water/lemonade - you still can enjoy having a little drink but its watered down and so not as lethal.Some people however just can't drink with their CFS/ME - its total pot luck who gets to have a tipple and what poor souls who have to abstain.Good Luck


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Clair's right. (Unfortunately) Some CFSer's have NO tolerance for alcohol, and some do. Sounds like your body might not like it for now.







Hope you're feeling a bit less achey soon! :x;


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Today I feel a bit better, at least the pain has gone. Im shocked at how quickly I became ill. Overnight I changed from feeling well to being unable to do simple things such as washing my hair.I'll take your advice and have tiny amounts of alcohol...or maybe none. I like my wine but I like being able to function better!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Ditto to what the others said. Alcohol impairs our body's ability to heal muscle tissue. Also a good night's deep sleep is also necessary for repairing and regnerating muscle tissue, so a broken or short night's sleep can contribute to the problem. FYI alcohol intolerance is practically one of the diagnostic criteria for ME/CFS, that's how marked it is.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Fermented beverages are bad for you, especially if they are high in sugar as well. If you are going to drink alcohol, it is best to have the distilled type, along with not over-doing it. Wines can contain histamines that you may be sensitive too, as well.Vodka and seltzer is not bad. If you add a low carb juice to it, it might be more pallitable for you. "The View" just had a guy on this week that talked about low-carb distilled alcholic beverages.Another option is just try drinking 100% juice spritzed with a little gingerale and put it in a fancy stemware glass garnished with fresh fruit or mint. It makes it seem more special that way.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

> quote:Vodka and seltzer is not bad. If you add a low carb juice to it, it might be more pallitable for you. "The View" just had a guy on this week that talked about low-carb distilled alcholic beverages.


My best friend had been off alcohol for over a year and wanted to re-introduce it, but was afraid of the effect on her. Her GP advised her to drink vodka


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

My friend suggested a non alcoholic beer...but if the doctor recommends vodka who am I to argue!!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Lol Britchick







Funnily enough vodka is what i find i can tolerate best, a nice glass of vodka and diet coke and sometimes i feel almost as energetic as a 'normal' person. Not that I'm advocating hitting the bottle mind







but in my experience i find vodka more tolerable than wine and beer.


----------

